# pipe wrap tape



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

Our supply house does not carry in pipe wrap tape and the last stuff I ordered sucked. I like the 10 mill winmore but I cant find it. Can someone help?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tape like this.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

yes tape like that. The winmore stretches real good.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

has anyone used pasco tape?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

We use Christy's at our shop.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

kellybhutchings said:


> has anyone used pasco tape?


I use Pasco. I also use their primer because it's the least messy one on the market.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What is the purpose of this tape? What do you do with it. I have never used this type. Thx


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> What is the purpose of this tape? What do you do with it. I have never used this type. Thx


 
Around here, there are a few common uses:\
1) A lot of underground gas pipe is done in epoxy coated steel pipe. The joints, and any place the epoxy is dinged, are wrapped with this.
2) Any gas pipe or water pipe coming out of the ground is wrapped from 12" below grade to 12" above, just for weed whacker protection!
3) The polyethylene landscape drain pipe is often taped at the joints, just so they don't come apart.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

GREENPLUM said:


> What is the purpose of this tape? What do you do with it. I have never used this type. Thx



Since duct tape does not hold up to will in the outside environment, this is a better tape and inspectors only allow this type for outside use.


----------

